# Law Publications for Musicians



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Whilst researching for the original source article for "The Commoditization of Symphony Orchestra Musicians" (frequently quoted on websites of orchestral musicians with labor troubles) I discovered that Case Arts Law has published several law articles of interest to musicians. They can be downloaded here.

Case Arts Law LLC founder Kevin Case is the author of "*Fiduciary Failings: The Case Against Reckless Symphony Orchestra Boards*." The article examines the legal duties that board members of symphony orchestras owe their institutions - and whether some may be breaching those duties in the current slash-and-burn climate.

Moen & Case LLP partner Zachary V. Moen is the author of "*The Case for Ensemble Agreements*" in which he discusses the importance of having a proper ensemble agreement in place and the key terms to be considered in an ensemble agreement.

Moen & Case LLP Partner Kevin Case is the author of "*Resisting the Comparison Temptation*," which addresses the recent Chicago Symphony strike. Mr. Case responds to criticism of the strike that was based on the top-of-the-market compensation package of the CSO musicians as compared to other orchestras - and why such criticism is misguided and counterproductive for all musicians.

Moen & Case LLP Partner Kevin Case is the author of "*The Commoditization of Symphony Orchestra Musicians*," which takes note of a recent and disturbing trend among some orchestra managers and board chairs to view musicians as wholly replaceable, interchangeable parts - mere commodities, in other words. Mr. Case discusses the alarming ramifications of such a belief, and suggests ways to confront it.

Moen & Case LLP Partner Kevin Case is the author of "*Collective Bargaining: Five Statements From Management That Musicians Should Always Question*". The article discusses some of the jargon being used by orchestra managements in collective bargaining negotiations -- and offers advice to musician bargaining committees on how to counter it.

Moen & Case LLP partner Zachary V. Moen published an article titled "*Copyright 101 for Musicians*" in the November 2011 edition of International Musician Magazine. You can read the article here.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Now they just hafta have the money to hire counsel.


----------

